# Got my goats!



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

After hanging out here for six months, I brought home my goats. The seller gave us a queer look when I said we were just going to load them in the back of the van. " You don't have a crate?" She asked. But, we had no problems on the ten minute ride home&hellip; if you don't count bodily functions. Both young ones peed and pelleted the tarp we had covering the back of the van. 
They are in the pen, now. The younger ones crying out for mom. The pen is holding them for now. One is looking over the pallet fence, but has not made a break for it. I think the puppies on the outside of the fence give her pause. 
The puppies are my problems. They won't stay out of the goat yard! LoL They like these new weird dogs. I've blocked three access holes, already. I know it won't do much good in the long run, and I don't want it to. But, I do want to give the goats a couple of days to get used to their new home. 
I'll post pictures, soon.

Erik - twitter @Erik_L1965


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! Can hardly wait to see them!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Hooray! I can't wait to see them too.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah!!! I'm so happy for you  Enjoy them!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yay! Finally have them home! I can't wait for pics.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Aw, yay! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Definitely need pictures!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Erik!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!!! can't wait to see pictures of your new babies!!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yay! We have all been waiting along with you to see who you would bring home. I remember you coming on the scene here! It was about the same time as i did. Congratulations!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

elchivito said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


He's probably too busy fussing over his new babies!!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't wait to see them! I'm so happy you finally got them!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Erik - twitter @Erik_L1965


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Woohoo!! They look pleased with their new home.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

AWWW!!! they look so pleased!!!!! congrats on your beautiful new babies!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats!! They look happy an healthy!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They're beautiful!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

They look great!!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

You are in for some fun now!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are just adorable and yep look very happy


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Awwww! Congrats!! Hope the pallet fence is working out.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Lookin good! They sure look happy for goaties the just moved in!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Great goats, great fence, great owner! Have a blast with them


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

goatiegirl said:


> Awwww! Congrats!! Hope the pallet fence is working out.


The pallet fence has proven challenging. The goats CAN jump it, but since I've read some can jump a five or six foot fence, I don't let that get to me. What surprised me is that they can squeeze through the smaller openings between the slats! I had my skinny, 11yr old try to put his fist through any opening. If he could, we put a board over it. That seems to have helped. 
On the positive side, they've not knocked any of it to the ground.

Erik - twitter @Erik_L1965


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on finally bringing them home!! They are just too cute


----------

